
Google Lowered 2015 Taxes by $3.6B Using ‘Dutch Sandwich’ - paglia_s
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-21/google-lowered-2015-taxes-by-3-6-billion-using-dutch-sandwich
======
jgalt212
This is why Hillary lost, the common man has big problem with this, but it was
not a priority for Hillary who took tons of money from the tax dodging
oligarchs.

I vote for Hillary, but only reluctantly.

~~~
krapp
> This is why Hillary lost, the common man has big problem with this, but it
> was not a priority for Hillary who took tons of money from the tax dodging
> oligarchs.

So the common man voted for a billionaire oligarch who publicly boasted that
avoiding taxes made him smart?

The common man was taken for a sucker.

~~~
rando444
The common man was given a choice for voting for someone who was proven to be
against their interests vs. someone who had yet to prove themselves against
their interests.

Perhaps the common man was taken for a sucker, but with Hillary rigging the
DNC and colluding with the media, the people were not given much of a choice.

~~~
krapp
Had any real scrutiny been paid to Trump's business dealings or numerous
lawsuits, his newly minted persona of anti-establishment populist hero of the
people might have seemed as fake to the stereotypical "common man" as it did
to everyone else. He publicly supported Hillary Clinton for President and
praised her work as Secretary of State before he was running against her...

...and then suddenly she's the most corrupt, incompetent and evil person ever
to hold American public office, and Trump would never want to align himself
with the system she represents.

When exactly did Trump _prove_ he was for the common man and against the
system?

------
ocdtrekkie
If a key part of your business strategy involves moving your money to an
offshore bank account, you're probably a criminal organization.

~~~
benchaney
That isn't even close to a true statement.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
You're correct from the perspective of a lawyer or pedant. The GP is correct
from the perspective of the common man.

